# TEAM SKYLINE'S TOTB



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well folks here are the 10 cars for this years TOTB 6.   


1. Hugh Keir = R34 GTR 900+ BHP.

2. Ludders = R34 GTR 750+ BHP.

3. Shab = R32 GTR 800+ BHP.

4. Ceri = R34 GTR 1000 BHP.

5. Mick = Jun R33 GTR 900+ BHP. 

6. Danny = R33 GT-R LM 900 BHP. 

7. DCY = R32 DRAG CAR 800+ BHP. 

8. George = DCY R32 Track car - 640 BHP

9. Andy H =R32 GTR - 640 BHP

10. Robbie @ TDP =R32 GTR - 900+ BHP

I hope everyone will be there to support TEAM SKYLINE.

There will be a fair few personal best times set on the day   


Mick


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

where is it actually held and when?

if its not to far away i might show up to support you lot


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Well done Mick, :bowdown1: 

Lets hope we can all pull together for all the Skylines in the UK :clap: 

Good luck for every one who is entering :smokin: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Definitely agree Alan. Its not for any Forum.
Its for the Nissan Skyline.

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Good luck to all those who are competing.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

bkvj said:


> where is it actually held and when?
> 
> if its not to far away i might show up to support you lot


The event takes place at Elvington Airfield on Sunday 29th July 2007 with racing from 10.30am. Gates open at 9am for spectators.
All of the information is here Ten Of The Best

Should be a great event and the very best of luck to everyone taking part :thumbsup:


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

i hope to do the team proud. 

just bought a new gearbox for the event. thanks to Mick. 

and a few other modifications made.....:clap:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Good luck to all


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

GOOD WORK MICK

ALL THE BEST TO ALL THE GTR BOYS:thumbsup:


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

That really is some power line-up.
Wish all you guys the best but sorry can,t be there to support.
Really good to see you pulled it all together!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great line up of cars Mick. Bring home that trophy:thumbsup: 
Won't be there this year as I got sick of queueing for the handling course last year and am doing my bit for charity elsewhere this year on the same day.
Will be checking the results when I get in. 
Good luck on running in the 9's


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Well done for pulling the team together Mick. Good luck to the team


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Good luck to everyone entering, and great to see a Skyline team made it in the end 

I'll be there as usual


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

What a line-up!

Best of luck you guys 

Might even see you there, fingers crossed :thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

stuartstaples said:


> The event takes place at Elvington Airfield on Sunday 29th July 2007 with racing from 10.30am. Gates open at 9am for spectators.
> All of the information is here Ten Of The Best
> 
> Should be a great event and the very best of luck to everyone taking part :thumbsup:


cheers mate,

sadly a bit far from me atm maybe next year:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

We will all be giving 120% on the day. 

The main problem is that alot of the top evo's and subaru's a will be at the TimeAttack the day before as will I and the DYC cars. So we really need to all have a trouble free TA for TOTB to be as normal any breakages in the TA could leave it wide open for the Team Honors.



Robbie


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Good luck and well done on pulling it together

Is Kieth running?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Keith,Hugh and my self have put this team together just to let you all know its not all my doing.
A lot of hard work phone calls and all the other shite.
We have tried to Balance the team towards the quarter mile and top speed. However we also have 2 realy good track cars.
The rest are just out and out Beasts:clap: :clap: 

Mick


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn, that's 8230hp combined. Hope you're not all planning on doing a standing start together. The world may start spinning faster.....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

MarkMcQ said:


> Damn, that's 8230hp combined. Hope you're not all planning on doing a standing start together. The world may start spinning faster.....



hehehe well said Mark.

Just for starters.

Right guys 

Hello and welcome to Team Skyline of all the 10 cars that made it. And 
Don't be fooled by who ever said you would be in. You are in because your car is ready and good enough to compete in the biggest team event of the calendar. And because you love your car and are ready to compete at any cost to win. 

Keith, Mick , Hugh are your team captains and will be there all day for you to talk tactics. Whether the quarter mile or top speed. Tell you guys there is nothing better than mileage. IE experience./ So if you have any queries on the day please please just talk to the men i have mentioned. 
These people are our team leaders and will help everyone in our team 

The rules we have set out are as follows. 

1>Every car will have to run with our TOTB sticker on the bonnet on the car. Which will be paid for by myself and keith. 
2>Every driver will have to wear our team shirt which the driver of the car will pay for £13. 
And if anyone doesn't want to pay please say now as you will be fooked off 

Just send a pm and we can sort the sizes out Guys. 

Last for me to say is. 

I am so glad to be part of this and lets kick there arses.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Another thing i would like to mention is that Keith Cowie will attempt to break the world record of the 0 to 300 kph held by veilside. Which is 13s 0 to 186 mph. And attempt to take a good bit off that time.

So without further adieu i wish all the team and its supporters 100% good luck on the day.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

m6beg said:


> hehehe well said Mark.
> 
> Just for starters.
> 
> ...


fair plaly Lads, really looking forward to TOTB, GIVE IT RED LINE ALL THE TIME.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Roughly a 2 hour drive from here in South Shields, if I can rally some troops together I might see you down there!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Good luck to all, great team, great cars, sort those mitzi's out!!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Go for it!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Good luck guys:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

All the best chaps. Keith, good luck with the 0-300, that should look pretty amazing on the day!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Good luck*

A superb assemblage of ass-kickin' excellence. Top job, chaps.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well done to Mick, Hugh and Keith for sorting this out, best wishes on the day guys, I hope you kick some butt!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

My god, you're going to leave a carbon footprint bigger than Canada. 

Good luck, and put those Evos in your rear-view mirror where they belong! :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice one, me and Dad will be there.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

good luck to all...bring the crown to its proper home.... might see you there if my car is ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Good Luck Everyone !


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

good luck hope you kick some booty :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

will also be doing the charity thing that day but wish you guys good luck at the same time :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Fantastic line up lads :thumbsup: 

No doubt i will be down with Danny  

cya all there.....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Got my tickets booked today, cant wait. Hope the weather is a lot drier than late.

Well done to Mick, Keith and Hugh for selecting a really strong team.

p.s. I will have my fingers crossed for Keith as he attempts the 0-300kpm record, would be an amazing achievement in a amazing U.K. built car:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :clap: :clap:


----------



## paulupfax (Sep 17, 2005)

carnt make it this year but ill be reading all about how it goes good look everyone involved


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

really looking forward to this and hoping to see the GTR back in its rightful place at the top  hope everyone is willing to push the cars to the limits 

maybe we should organise a big meet the night before for those coming to york in their cars for the weekend ? im local to york so could suggest somewhere if people fancy it ?

Pete


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck to Team Skyline overall.I will be bringing the camera for this one.

But out of all participating,but I will be rooting for Robbie Thornton,after all,hes a fellow Irishman,like myself,and a friend of mine too.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Written by Chris T.O.T.B.

competitor numbers will be allocated this week and info sent out with tickets at the weekend. final changes being made, power figures given are some estimates/some given/some guessed, so team reps will need to ammend any they wish! 

looks like a very strong field again, cheers to the team reps from all clubs for sorting once more. 


TEAM VAUXHALL ADAM PHILLIPS VAUXHALL NOVA 300 
TEAM VAUXHALL PHIL SUTTON VAUXHALL CORSA 300+ 
TEAM VAUXHALL STEVEN ROBERTS VAUXHALL CORSA 300+ 
TEAM VAUXHALL NICOLAS BARNES VAUXHALL CORSA 300 
TEAM VAUXHALL ROBERT VARELA VAUXHALL NOVA 300 
TEAM VAUXHALL RUSS PATON VAUXHALL ASTRA MK2 300+ 
TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW SPECK VAUXHALL TIGRA 300 
CRX-UK TESHAUN WELLS/MELVONNE GERALD HONDA CIVIC 300+ 
CRX-UK ERROL HUEL/EJAZ DITTA HONDA CRX TURBO 350+ 
CRX-UK ADAM McQUEEN HONDA MUGEN CRX 300 
CRX-UK EDDIE WILMOTT HONDA CRX TURBO 300 
FIAT COUPES JOHN SIDHU FIAT COUPE TURBO 400 
FIAT COUPES NIGEL OGRAM FIAT COUPE TURBO 400 
FIAT COUPES LEIGHTON WILSON FIAT COUPE TURBO 400 
200PLUS CLUB RICHARD BATTY MITSUBISHI FTO 500+ 
200 PLUS CLUB ANDY NICHOLLS ROVER 200 TURBO 600+ 
INVITED CARS DAVE BULL NISSAN MICRA TURBO 300+ 
INVITED CARS LEE DAWES TOYOTA COROLLA 350+ 
RS TURBOS PAUL JOHNSON FIESTA RS TURBO 400+ 
RS TURBOS SIMON SMAIL FORD ESCORT RS TURBO 300+ 
DUBCLUB PAUL BARGATE VW SCIRROCO 300+ 
DUBCLUB JAMES HODSON VW GOLF 400+ 




200+ CLUB DUNCAN COWPER DAX RUSH TURBO 500+ 
200+ CLUB NEIL BOOTH WESTFIELD MEGABUSA TURBO 500+ 
200+ CLUB CHRIS SNELL SNELL GTS 400+ 
200+ CLUB JOHN WEBSTER MG SV 900 
INVITED AGHAZ HUSSAIN BMW M3 SMG 360 
INVITED SHAUN SMITH TVR SAGARIS 400+ 
INVITED LEON SAMONAS RUF RT12 450+ 
VIPERS JOEL ENGLISH DODGE VIPER 900 
MKIVSUPRA.NET BRIAN STEWART SUPRA 500+ 
MKIVSUPRA.NET ADAM SHERWOOD SUPRA 500+ 
MKIVSUPRA.NET KEV HUNTLEY SUPRA 700+ 
MKIVSUPRA.NET ROBERT McKOEN SUPRA 500+ 
MKIVSUPRA.NET IAN CHISHOLM SUPRA 500+ 
MKIVSUPRA.NET JUSTIN MOAT SUPRA 500+ 
200SXOC ANTHONY WALTERS NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
200SXOC KEVIN DUCKWORTH NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
200SXOC TOM WALL NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
200SXOC JAY BROMLEY NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
200SXOC TOM SEARS NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
TEAM MR2 ANDREW STANDRING TOYOTA MR2 400+ 
TEAM MR2 SHAHID MIRZA TOYOTA MR2 500+ 
TEAM MR2 IAN WORRAL TOYOTA MR2 400 
TEAM MR2 MIKE COMMONS TOYOTA MR2 400 
TEAM MR2 ANDY FORSTER TOYOTA MR2 400 
TEAM MR2 JOHN CONNELL TOYOTA MR2 400 
TEAM MR2 ROY ASHBY TOYOTA MR2 400 
TEAM MR2 TBC TOYOTA MR2 400 
TEAM MR2 TBC TOYOTA MR2 400 
FDUK JAMES WILLDAY MAZDA RX7 450+ 
FDUK JOHN GOODWIN MAZDA RX7 450+ 
TURBOSPORTS STEPHEN ROSS FORD GRANADA TWIN TURBO 700+ 
TURBOSPORTS DARREN FAULKNER TRIUMPH DOLOMITE SPRINT 500+ 
TURBOSPORTS LEE REDGRAVE FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 400+ 
TURBOSPORTS PAUL NORRIS LOTUS SUNBEAM COSWORTH 500 
TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 550 
RS COSWORTH LEE CATERMOLE FORD SIERRA COSWORTH 500 
RS COSWORTH RICHARD YOULL FORD SIERRA SAPPHIRE 500 
RS COSWORTH MARK SHEAD RS 500 COSWORTH 800+ 
CCCUK NIGEL DOBBIE CORVETTE Z06TT 600+ 
INVITED CARS CHRIS WRIGHT DAX RUSH TURBO 400+ 
INVITED CARS NICK LEDGER/CRAIG DOLBY LOTUS EXIGE 240R 200+ 
INVITED CARS JAMES KARRAN RAW STRIKER R1 400+ 
INVITED CARS PAUL LEYLAND LOTUS ELISE S2 300 



INVITED CARS SIMON DEATON IMPREZA 450+ 
INVITED CARS LEE SLOAN EVO 5 500+ 
INVITED CARS PAUL WRAY R33 GTR 600+ 
RS COSWORTH ALAN LLOYD RS TURBO 4X4 400+ 
RS COSWORTH STEPHEN FITZPATRICK FORD ESCORT COSWORTH 500+ 
DUBCLUB PAUL JORDAN VW SCIRROCO 400+ 
DUBCLUB MARK GUNNS VW CORRADO 400+ 
GT4 ENTHUSIASTS CHRIS WILD CELICA GT4 ST185 375 
GT4 OC DAVID HARDIE CELICA GT4 ST185 400+ 
GT4 OC TONY CHARLES FENSPORT CELICA GT4 500+ 
200+ CLUB JOHN SOUTHCOTE LANCIA DELTA INTERGRALE 500+ 
200+ CLUB SHAUN FENNINGS/SIMON DE BANKE SUBARU IMPREZA 500+ 
200+ CLUB MARK FLOOK MITSUBISHI GTO TT 900+ 
200+ CLUB KEV ATKINS EVO 6 640 
200+ CLUB ADRIAN SMITH FENSPORT CELICA 700+ 
MLR SIMON NORRIS ND EVO 9 800+ 
MLR MARTIN GREEN EVO 6 RS 500+ 
MLR MARTIN WILCOX EVO 8 MR 500+ 
MLR RICHARD MARPLES EVO 6 TME 500+ 
MLR CLIVE SEDDON EVO 6 RS 500+ 
MLR IAN SMITH EVO 5 RS 500+ 
MLR KARL JACKSON EVO 9 RS 500+ 
MLR JASON HULBERT EVO 4 500+ 
MLR GAVIN RENSHAW EVO 5 RS 500+ 
MLR PAUL MARTIN EVO 6 500+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS ANDY FORREST IMPREZA 700+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS PAUL BLAMIRE IMPREZA 700+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS JOHN STEVENSON IMPREZA 500+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS OLLY CLARKE IMPREZA 700+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS STEVEN DARLEY IMPREZA WAGON 500+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS MIKEE SINGH/KEVIN HORSELY IMPREZA 500+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS DALE HOWARD IMPREZA 500 
22B.COM SUBARUS SAME KERR IMPREZA 500+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS ANDY HARVEY IMPREZA 450+ 
22B.COM SUBARUS MARK AIGIN IMPREZA 600+ 
TEAM SKYLINE JEFF LUDGATE SKYLINE R34 GTR 750+ 
TEAM SKYLINE MICK BEGLEY JUN LEMON R33 GTR 1000+ 
TEAM SKYLINE HUGH KEIR SKYLINE R34 GTR 900+ 
TEAM SKYLINE MO SHABIR SKYLINE R32 GTR 800 
TEAM SKYLINE BARRY DCY SKYLINE R32 GTR 800+ 
TEAM SKYLINE ANDY H SKYLINE R32 GTR 640 
TEAM SKYLINE DANNY SKYLINE R33 GTR-LM 900 
TEAM SKYLINE GEORGE DCY SKYLINE R32 GTR 640 
TEAM SKYLINE ROBBIE TDP SKYLINE R32 GTR 900 
TEAM SKYLINE CERI MORGAN SKYLINE R34 GTR 900+ 
TEAM GTI-R MO JAMIL GTI-R 450 
TEAM GTI-R SOGGY DHILLON GTI-R 450 
TEAM GTI-R SIMON HOLMES GTI-R 450 
TEAM GTI-R ALLEN HILLS GTI-R 500 
TEAM GTI-R ANDY HARRISON GTI-R 500 
GTOUK BEN HARTLEY MITSUBISHI GTO TT 500+ 
GTOUK GARETH WILLIAMS MITSUBISHI LEGNUM VR4 600+ 







PRO DRAG CLASS (wrinkle wall drag tyres allowed) 

KEITH COWIE RB MOTORSPORT R32 GTR 1100+ 
DEE IRELAND CALDER SUPRA 1000+ 
TIM WEBSTER DUKE SKYLINE R33 GTR ??? 
JAMES RUMSEY EVO 400 DRAG MONSTER 1000 
JOHN BRADSHAW R32GTST ??? 
PAUL GOODWIN VW GOLF MK1 SPACEFRAME 600+
_________________
Ten of the Best 
Ten Of The Best


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> INVITED CARS DAVE BULL NISSAN MICRA TURBO 300+


Just a tad over 400 BHP now.

See you there guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck guys.
Why does the 200+Club have 11 cars?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

22B look strong this year........will be a great match up with the Skyline and MLR teams. Sods law I'm at the British Touring Cars event.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Good luck guys.
> Why does the 200+Club have 11 cars?


One in reserve mate.

Mick


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Good Luck guys. Will be nice to see your lemon running Mick. Whatever happened to your Drag R32??? (Still got the poster of that on my Skyline wall, along with Tims and Ronnies)

Well just bought my tickets, what time are we all meeting at ferrybridge services?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Top work mick. I'll be there. Good luck guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Mick do we have a reserve list should we or DYC have a problem at the TimeAttack.

Robbie


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Hay Robbie at TPD you got our name wrong........

It's DCY 

:chairshot


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

been the last two years and seen so much potential in out team and go on and loose. This year, alot down to mick et al, i think we will win it back and nice to have 2 quick time attack cars, should be good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Hay Robbie at TPD you got our name wrong........
> 
> It's DCY
> 
> :chairshot


Sorry i am actually dyslexic. 

Robbie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

All forms are in. So the Final team is.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


1. Hugh Keir = R34 GTR 900+ bhp. 

2. Ludders = R34 GTR 750+ bhp. 

3. Shab = R32 GTR 800+ bhp. 

4. Ceri = R34 GTR 1000 bhp. 

5. Mick = Jun R33 GTR 1000+ bhp.

6. Danny = R33 GT-R LM 900 bhp. 

7. DCY = R32 DRAG CAR 800+ bhp. 

8. George = DCY R32 Track car - 640 bhp

9. Andy H =R32 GTR - 640 bhp 

10. Robbie @ TDP =R32 GTR - 900+ bhp 

Reserve's

11 Matt J = R33 GTR-700+bhp


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

cant wait!!!


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

m6beg said:


> All forms are in. So the Final team is.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> 
> 1. Hugh Keir = R34 GTR 900+ bhp.
> ...



awesome bring it on :smokin: 

not long to go now folks.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

NICE BIG FIGURES!! 

Mick well done !!*:smokin: *


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers Henk mate.:smokin: :smokin: 

People will be surprised this year for sure:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

We have a very very strong team.

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is there only one car in reserve Mick ? shame mine wont be ready in time, well I suppose there is next year :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one guys, some big powered cars there, go for it


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Cheers Henk mate.:smokin: :smokin:
> 
> People will be surprised this year for sure:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> ...


No surprises, 
For what its worth:chuckle: You will get your ar5es handed to you again by the four pots!

:smokin:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

good luck once again!

Mick, you look like a jet fighter pilot in your current avatar:smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

japracer MK2 said:


> No surprises,
> For what its worth:chuckle: You will get your ar5es handed to you again by the four pots!
> 
> :smokin:


:blahblah: As Mick would say J A Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

japracer MK2 said:


> No surprises,
> For what its worth:chuckle: You will get your ar5es handed to you again by the four pots!
> 
> :smokin:


rofl


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Unless of course the MLR roll out a team from 10 years ago then you may have a chance, havent you heard, they run 9's some of those evos hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


Ediited to say I just worked it out TOTB - Talk of the best!

You guys will definately win it hehe

Rob


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Japracer, you just don't get it do you? It's all about TEAM *SKYLINE'S* TOTB
Seems like you want our team not to win perhaps?

Mick has done a perfect job!:smokin:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

skyrocker said:


> Japracer, you just don't get it do you? It's all about TEAM *SKYLINE'S* TOTB
> Seems like you want our team not to win perhaps?
> 
> Mick has done a perfect job!:smokin:


Maybe because I drive this...


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

:bowdown1: Wonderfull car. Start your own topic.:chuckle:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Sorry Skyrocker, couldnt resist


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We will see Rob :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan 

Are you competing in the event of the year???

Be nice to have a chat.

Mick


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Mick

Yeah Ive already done two rounds of the event of the year and will be doing the third on the 28th at Knockhill.

Mitsubishi's kicking ar5e there too!


----------



## Ted Maul (Jun 3, 2005)

just ordered my tickets so i will be there to cheer you guys on :wavey: 

it will be my first experience of some high powered skylines and i cant wait


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lets hope they have lots of seating this year!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

I know the spectating isnt the best at TOTB. If the crowd is 2 people deep around the railings you cant see anything


----------



## Ted Maul (Jun 3, 2005)

is there anywhere to get "up close and personal" with the cars or are they guarded by big burly men and ropes?


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes TOTB is good for that - its open pit area so you can get right in about the cars which is great


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

japracer MK2 said:


> Maybe because I drive this...


Rob, I've seen your lines around the turns at Sliverstone, I think the term "drive" inappropriate as it would suggest you actually have hold of the steering wheel!  And brake points? Well as Andy would say - "You drive like my Granny" Which I suppose in your case you can at least claim genetic association! :chuckle: 

Speaking of which, has Andy sorted out the 350Z yet or is it still doing a drift car impression. Having hardened up the suspension (enough?) from the way it was tail wagging is everything OK in the brake balance department?

Anyway, good luck to you at Knockhill, it will be interesting to see how that Lotus thingy gets on there, and good luck to the guys at TOTB.

DaveG


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Cheers Dave

Ediited to say

the lines cant be that bad... 1:03.189 in the little 4 pot, Middlehurst 1:03.115, Id say unconventional works 

Rob


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

japracer MK2 said:


> Cheers Dave
> 
> Ediited to say
> 
> ...


not well enough to beat him, then

(in a lighter car)


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

gavman said:


> not well enough to beat him, then
> 
> (in a lighter car)


But Rob's still oh so young and inexperienced in the world of real deal circuit competiton, but I'm sure when he has another 15 years experience behind him he'll make up the .074 difference, maybe 

Yes Knockhill should be interesting Atco and I reckon that Audi turbo powered Lotus is going to be a force to be reckoned with around the twisties although the straight at Knockhill is uphill so bags of bhp and torque would help the run to turn 1. After the Knockhill round Time Attack goes to Brands Hatch for the Series Final and again I reckon the Lotus may (very close may) well have the edge, can you imagine that, a Lotus beats Japans finest and takes the honours 

You got them for Knockhill George as you'll damn well need them


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i will be there supporting the team and abusing anything not skyline lmao:clap: 

on a serious note well done to all who made it to the team & good luck guys


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ted Maul said:


> is there anywhere to get "up close and personal" with the cars or are they guarded by big burly men and ropes?



Just come and say hello mate. I will show you around the car no problem at all.  

Mick


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

yup, joking apart, best of luck to team skyline :smokin:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

TOKYO said:


> You got them for Knockhill George as you'll damn well need them




You don't need to ask me that Glen, it's whether Rob's got them that worrys me :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

gavman said:


> not well enough to beat him, then
> 
> (in a lighter car)


Not enough to beat him in my lighter, underpowered car without race pedigree no.

The point was that the lines couldnt be so bad being that close with well over 100/150 horsepower more than the little 4pot!

Ere Dave, I have an excuse for the circuit, how hard can it be to drive in a straight line:chuckle:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

GeorgeGTR said:


> You don't need to ask me that Glen, it's whether Rob's got them that worrys me :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


I got them George, Its all the shandy we drink down here


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck to all the Skylines, give some boys!!!


----------



## Ted Maul (Jun 3, 2005)

> Just come and say hello mate. I will show you around the car no problem at all.
> 
> Mick


you sir are a gentleman and a scholar :clap:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice man, loooooovely car!:chuckle:


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

Cant wait till this event now.. gonna be a few surprises..


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

DanLeMan said:


> Cant wait till this event now.. gonna be a few surprises..


Yep i cant wait m8.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

DanLeMan said:


> Cant wait till this event now.. gonna be a few surprises..


Their will be no surprises - mlr will take it for the 3rd time - evos will win the circuit hands down - skylines cant even beat the evo's on a big national circuit let alone a poxy little track and norris will do 200+ mph with a very very low 9 sec quarter - job done :bowdown1: 

did you get a gear box sorted danny ?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Barrie said:


> evos will win the circuit hands down - skylines cant even beat the evo's on a big national circuit let alone a poxy little track


 

Personally I think that the DCY car with Mick Wade driving is a force to be reckoned with if he does not get punted off the track 

Also George and Ron seem to be able to compete with the evos


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Wilko, you know as well as I do that the handling circuit is soooooo narrow, with turns deliberately set up to favour the rally cars, especially with the quality of driver sat in some of them, aka they are running in the PRO Time Attack and not the Club.

Even Mick Wade (or Andy Middlehurst!) will be hard pressed to be competitive.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Do we "mere mortal" skyline owners, have to park in the main car park or is there a club stand we can park on ?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Main carpark.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Main carpark.


Bugger !


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dont think there has ever been any issues with cars being vandalised at TOTB, the security is good. Well mine has not been touched over the past two years

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Personally I think that the DCY car with Mick Wade driving is a force to be reckoned with if he does not get punted off the track
> 
> Also George and Ron seem to be able to compete with the evos


Just hope the car lasts out - the engine is on its second season without been touched , its took a lot of abuse and it has to do time attack the day before then totb .im just hoping we dont have any silly failures at time attck or it could be a long long night before totb.

One good thing its all put back together after the big OFF at silverstone - looking awesome again. :smokin: 

It will be tricky for the skylines on the handling course ,as always, but both our cars are very well specced for circuit and still should be able to put a low 10 sec quater in and a good top end - so we shall see .

good luck to everyone - looking forward to it


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> Dont think there has ever been any issues with cars being vandalised at TOTB, the security is good. Well mine has not been touched over the past two years
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


I didn't even think about the vandalism side of things. I just thought it would be nice to have all the Skylines together.....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Picked these up today 


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

jeeeezzzzzzz, Mick they look the dog bollocks.:smokin: Fair play mate. Where did you get them done? been looking to make a few for my own little project


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

got to hand it to ya Mick they look like the proper ****


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

So was the team picked by gtr0wners.co.uk Mick as I thought it was independently picked and not biased towards any particular forum or individual or did I miss something on the hundreds of threads and posts


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Glen- lets not rake up any further crap this year eh? that one is done now.
team was picked independantly and without any argument whatsoever. its team skyline, and will be in future.
rgds


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

but it's affiliated with that forum?

independently?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

What was wrong with my TEAM SKYLINE avatar??


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> Glen- lets not rake up any further crap this year eh? that one is done now.
> team was picked independantly and without any argument whatsoever. its team skyline, and will be in future.
> rgds


Thats seriously not my intention Chris but a straightforward question based on the sticker I see as to what I had read thats all, who do I go to ask if I dont ask here then as it blatantly says what it says thats all!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> but it's affiliated with that forum?
> 
> independently?



What is wrong with you people, grow up. Weather or not the team is affiliated with a club is irrelevant, In BOLD LETTERS I CAN SEETEAM SKYLINEor at least I could yesterday


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> What is wrong with you people, grow up.


Quite


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What a load of shite.

Mick


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

m6beg said:


> What a load of shite.
> 
> Mick


Ah just the man, you are alive then  , so as the sticker had Team Skyline-gtr0wners.co.uk on it does this mean it is backed, supported or sponsored by gtr0wners.co.uk then! 

It's just a simple fcukin question as to be honest I couldn't be bothered to read through the reams of TOTB Skyline team picking politics and am now even more interested as to why the sticker pic has now dissapeared, thats all, nothing sinister but if its going to cause grief then someone at least have the common sense to delete the thread and decency to phone me up or something as thats the least I'd expect rather than letting me unwittingly putting me foot in it 

Fcukwits the lot of you!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

surely if it is TEAM SKYLINE
it should have all three forums under the logo?! talk about stab this forum and the other in the back :shame:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The name of the website under the sticker was put on because they paid for them £210.

If people are against this then please send me another £210 and i will get them changed.


Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nice of you to open this suggestion to the other forums beofre you went ahead and did it.

quite seriously, you post on here about putting together a team.

you insinuate it's a politic free excercise and that it's all for the good of the Skyline

then you post up those stickers and it all falls into place.

quite seriously, you know the history, to post that and not expect a response is naive.

if it's a GENUINE offer to have all 3 address on the stickers, then i'm sure it's one John, Cem and co would like to hear. THe exposure this place has given the lemon, keith and some of the other cars over the years at least deserves the respect of that offer, regardless of what you think about those who run it.

All in the name of whats best for Skylines

all IMHO of course

mook


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

m6beg said:


> The name of the website under the sticker was put on because they paid for them £210.
> 
> If people are against this then please send me another £210 and i will get them changed.
> 
> ...


Where do I send the money Mick (pm/call me), I'll buy that logo space for £210.00, done deal


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> nice of you to open this suggestion to the other forums beofre you went ahead and did it.
> 
> quite seriously, you post on here about putting together a team.
> 
> ...


Right i dont want to start any shite like the TOTB thread last year with you lot.
So i will sort the stickers out and they will look like this.









And Smokey 1 said he will pay for them.

Mick


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> Weather or not the team is affiliated with a club is irrelevant


I can't see how it can _not_ be relevant. A team affiliated to and run by only one of 3+ Skyline forums surely can't be representative of Skylines as a whole - whether that be GTROC running it, or anyone else.

Without dragging up the past chrisT.O.T.B got himself personally involved in this on the pretense that he was acting as some kind of mediator, an action which incidentally is unprecedented - he's not sticking his two penneth in Evo, Subaru, etc club affairs - then the resultant "Team Skyline" has one specific forum branding all over it? 

I must've missed all the inter-Skyline club correspondance Chris has subsequently been sending around to "bring the clubs together", maybe it got lost in the mail. Or, if I was being cynical, maybe there WAS no communication from "the Skyline team saviour" Chris after his grand-standing about getting involved simply because he just jumped into bed with one particular group who he deemed would benefit him financially the most?? That would be a bit unprofessional wouldn't it?.....

Sometimes I wonder whether the people involved really think we're stupid enough to not see through the ridiculous charade....

There has been *ZERO* consultation on here re: selection of "Team Skyline", yet as soon as its all been finalised (elsewhere) it's being paraded around here. So, either this forum/club is relevant to them - or it isn't, which is it? As ever those involved are quite happy to trade off the profile of this forum both financially and in reputation when it suits them, but God forbid if anyone should expect anything in return - I mean that's just outrageous isn't it! 

Of course it should come as no surprise to anyone that this is the eventual result of Chris' "impartiality" and the key organisers personal agendas, geographical locations (relative to one another), etc.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Durz - I believe a large percentage of the team are active members of more than 1 of the forums.

On another topic, (exposure of the Lemon), I think Mick has generated that himself. He doesn't go and sit on stands at static events, he goes out and about and does his own thing - competing at Santa Pod, TOTB, once in TImeAttack (shame about the turbo problem), and numerous rolling road events with other clubs. I don't think Mick has been at all reliant on ANY forum to get exposure for his car. He's kindly shared it's progress, but he hasn't used any forums to gain exposure for it (I really don't think it needs it).

I just hope the team does well and can come home with the Team trophy - that would be fantastic. If from the team we have the individual winner as well, then even better. If Norris is running on top form then I think he'll be hard to beat in the individual comp, but hopefully the team comp. will be far more competitive.

GOOD LUCK GUYS !!!

Edit: PS...'ello Glen !!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Daz said:


> Durz - I believe a large percentage of the team are active members of more than 1 of the forums.
> 
> On another topic, (exposure of the Lemon), I think Mick has generated that himself. He doesn't go and sit on stands at static events, he goes out and about and does his own thing - competing at Santa Pod, TOTB, once in TImeAttack (shame about the turbo problem), and numerous rolling road events with other clubs. I don't think Mick has been at all reliant on ANY forum to get exposure for his car. He's kindly shared it's progress, but he hasn't used any forums to gain exposure for it (I really don't think it needs it).



But that doesn`t seem to be the problem, Team Skyline has been made up from 3 different forums, and as a bystander it looks like 1 forum has paid for sponsorship. Was this offered to the others? It doesn`t look that way.
If it wasn`t then i feel that it should have.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm not being drawn into this again, the stance is quite clear to anyone with any common sense, its a TEAM SKYLINE. the reps names were published on here and elsewhere, and the entries were open to anyone who wanted to enter. there has been no arguing over it like previous, it went very smoothly. same premise for next year, anyone from any of the skyline clubs or groups can come forward to the team reps. the gtroc and soc are very welcome to put forward members and or reps to join the comittee. simple as that. 

Durzel- i shall treat your post with the contempt it deserves, you didnt see any of the emails and correspondense because its nothing to do with you, you neither put yourself forward as a rep or offered to assist.
members of this forum who wanted to enter came forward and did so, and are in the now team, its not difficult to understand. 

We have no involvement in the stickers, and have nothing to do with giving the go ahead to any one forum to make them up, its something mick did as above. 

why the people incl the mods decide to rake it up yet again is beyond us, its sorted, without any problems, and a good strong team was picked.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hodg - I'm not in a position to answer that one mate. I think the stickers are a fantastic idea, but I do not know any more as to whether 1 forum was offered sponsorship and others were not.

To be honest, i couldn't care less if the website on it was a porn site, as long as the team are competitive. That's all I'm interested in .

I picked up on the exposure bit as I honestly don't believe Mick has used ANY of the forums simply to generate exposure for his car...that's all.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Daz said:


> Hodg - I'm not in a position to answer that one mate. I think the stickers are a fantastic idea, but I do not know any more as to whether 1 forum was offered sponsorship and others were not.
> 
> To be honest, i couldn't care less if the website on it was a porn site, as long as the team are competitive. That's all I'm interested in .
> 
> I picked up on the exposure bit as I honestly don't believe Mick has used ANY of the forums simply to generate exposure for his car...that's all.


I think the Stickers are great, and i have the upmost respect for anyone who is prepared to spend the required thousands to get their car ready for the event and i wish the guys well. But i can see why this has got peoples backs up. For me its not a problem as i have no interest in this event. As above its Team Skyline - from 3 forums.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

hodgie said:


> I think the Stickers are great, and i have the upmost respect for anyone who is prepared to spend the required thousands to get their car ready for the event and i wish the guys well. But i can see why this has got peoples backs up. For me its not a problem as i have no interest in this event. As above its Team Skyline - from 3 forums.


No problem matey. It's an open forum and people are entitled to express their opinions :smokin: 

Only a week to go until the event isn't it ? :squintdan (I cannot make it along this year though).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Daz,

perhaps my words didn't read as they were meant to.

I merely meant this forums members, over the years, have followed the Lemon with great passion, and it would be great to see have seen him aknowledge that.

by removing the web addrees from the stickers, i think we can lay this to rest

mook


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Right i dont want to start any shite like the TOTB thread last year with you lot.
> So i will sort the stickers out and they will look like this.
> 
> And Smokey 1 said he will pay for them.
> ...


So what happened to my offer to pay for them then-I've not even had a courtesy pm to say thanks but no thanks!!!!

Hi Daz :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> So what happened to my offer to pay for them then-I've not even had a courtesy pm to say thanks but no thanks!!!!
> 
> Hi Daz :thumbsup:


All sorted Glen.

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not looking to good on the weather front, I hope it does not turn into another Glastonbury


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

weather is hit n miss at the mo up here. red hot one minute and showers the next. have missed out on the floods tho this weekend luckily but the last month has been wet continually. we can still run anyway if its wet but fingers crossed for decent weather


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Chris, I was at Scooby shoot out this year and remember the guy from straight-liners saying even if it snows we will not close the handling circuit, cant for the life of me remember what he said about the 1/4 mile. Please could you say how the event will run if the weather turns out to be as wet as of late?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> i'm not being drawn into this again, .....


and then you continue by posting three paragraphs :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Choice!:chuckle:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

event will run regardless of weather.

john- leave it alone now eh, its all sorted and team skyline is made up from across the boards.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey Chris, My nine words is a simple comment against your long paragraphs when you're 'not going to be drawn into it' and yet you still think it's okay to say your piece and expect everyone else to behave exactly as you tell them. :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

:chuckle:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

whatever John. good to see you rushed back from JAE to continue raking up crap and being childish.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok guys, please stop this now. Thanks.


----------



## Sabre (Mar 22, 2007)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> whatever John. good to see you rushed back from JAE to continue raking up crap and being childish.


100% spot on.

Why is there even a problem ?

Team Skyline stickers for the Team Skyline.....thats what it is......like it or not.....its that. Its a Skyline Team !!!!

Get your dummy back in, jump back in your pram if you dont like it. 

Period.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bet your glad you put the effort in to sort this skyline team out eh Chris and mick!

Hope its dry, really do!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Can't wait for next weekend!!

Do come and say hello in the pits.



.:thumbsup: :nervous: :nervous: :thumbsup: 

.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Can't wait now either opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Lets just hope the weather is good, and that bl00dy bus for the top speed no longer stinks of fish like last year! uke: 

Come on the Skylines!:bowdown1:

look forward to having a chat with some of you!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi Chris,

As you no longer wish to advertise on this forum, I need to ask you to remove your signatures please.

Mick, you've been aching for a reaction from us for a LONG time. You've finally got one 
Chris, you are as transparent as they come.
Glen, you've asked an extremely pertinent question - those who matter, know the truth.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Mick, you've been aching for a reaction from us for a LONG time. You've finally got one



Cem what are you talking about?
Reaction on what? TOTB??

Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

happy to do so tonight.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome can't wait, good luck to team skyline.

love your avatar Mick.


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Good luck to those competing for TEAM SKYLINE!
From half way across the world :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Glen, you've asked an extremely pertinent question - those who matter, know the truth.


Yes I realise that now Cem, I was honestly just intrigued as to why under the lettering 'Team Skyline' had the bold text 'www.gtr0wners.co.uk' directly under it but its clear now it wasnt right and nice to see it resolved by it now being taken off.

Personally I would have thought it made more sense to have had all relevant to drivers etc., forums listed on the sticker(s), or at least a discussion about it, but Mick had his reasons for excluding these forums (which are where I believe some of the competitors come from/are members of/call their home forums so to speak) but hey ho its all resolved now but a shame its left a somewhat bitter taste.

Yeah good luck the Skylines, your going to need it I think !!!


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Tokyo

Why is it that every time you post on this forum you stick a knife in to chris manns back then come back again just to give it another twist if your not doing that your are having a pop about the TOTB event.:GrowUp: 

TOTB is way better than your Time attact shite.
It should be called Waste Of Time Attact. better off going to a normal trackday you will see loads more.

I hope someone cuts your strings soon because being Andys puppet is making you look a ar$e


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

bobstuart said:


> Tokyo
> 
> Why is it that every time you post on this forum you stick a knife in to chris manns back then come back again just to give it another twist if your not doing that your are having a pop about the TOTB event.:GrowUp:
> 
> ...


I see your owners let you out of the box again for a couple of hours :nervous: 

And this thread isnt about the Time Attack or TOTB events if you hadn't noticed, but then it's clear to see from your previous posts that you have a few peoples hands up your ar5e working you like a little b1tch :squintdan 

Feel free to call me Glen if you need a friend :chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

bobstuart said:


> TOTB is way better than your Time attact shite.
> It should be called Waste Of Time Attact. better off going to a normal trackday you will see loads more.


Come on, your way off there buddy!! far from the truth. Track days are nothing like! Time Attack is a very good competition for the competitors and the spectators. TOTB is also a very good event with 3 things roled into one event, awesome! these 2 events are the only events for me that mean anything, it's out nowt motorsport and thats what I like! :smokin: 





TOKYO said:


> Yeah good luck the Skylines, your going to need it I think !!!


Stop talking rubish Glen :chuckle:


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

TOKYO said:


> I see your owners let you out of the box again for a couple of hours :nervous:
> 
> And this thread isnt about the Time Attack or TOTB events if you hadn't noticed, but then it's clear to see from your previous posts that you have a few peoples hands up your ar5e working you like a little b1tch :squintdan
> 
> Feel free to call me Glen if you need a friend :chuckle:


Ha ha

If i go up to the top of this page it says *TEAM SKYLINE'S TOTB *

Its very easy to come back with a reply like the above.
BTW do you sit there waiting for a email to let you know if your in with a chance of slagging TOTB again:chuckle: funny how it was the best event ever when your buddy was winning and before you moved on to TA lol 

Glen go back and look at your posts on this thread and you will see what you have posted and on other totb threads on this forum.

How would you feel if Chris did the same to all your TA posts:GrowUp:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

bobstuart said:


> Ha ha
> 
> If i go up to the top of this page it says *TEAM SKYLINE'S TOTB *
> 
> ...


I was simply asking about the sticker format for the Skyline Team and it had absolutely nothing to do with TOTB as an event, simple question as I really did not know what was going on and was interested and intrigued, like I said it had nothing to do with TOTB as an event and to be fair if I hadn't of clicked on the thread as early as I did someone else would have done. Strange then that the offending sticker has now been changed and removed in a really quick way, strange that!

Sorry Bob your bull has no substance and you are clutching at straws trying to stir, yeah banter goes on but you guys take it to another level as you have agendas and ultimately feel like an outsider wanting to be part of the group and think that by being a big mouth gives you a voice, sad but true, sad but true.

Actually I dont wait for an email(s) regarding forum posts as I have better things to do and dont hang around with fcukwits who do that, but I've found in the past that someone who insinutates something is generally the person that is doing it, ring any bells bobstuart


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Come on, your way off there buddy!! far from the truth. Track days are nothing like! Time Attack is a very good competition for the competitors and the spectators. TOTB is also a very good event with 3 things roled into one event, awesome! these 2 events are the only events for me that mean anything, it's out nowt motorsport and thats what I like! :smokin:
> 
> Stop talking rubish Glen :chuckle:


Summed up nicely GeorgeGTR.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> I was simply asking about the sticker format for the Skyline Team and it had absolutely nothing to do with TOTB as an event, simple question as I really did not know what was going on and was interested and intrigued, like I said it had nothing to do with TOTB as an event and to be fair if I hadn't of clicked on the thread as early as I did someone else would have done. Strange then that the offending sticker has now been changed and removed in a really quick way, strange that!
> 
> Sorry Bob your bull has no substance and you are clutching at straws trying to stir, yeah banter goes on but you guys take it to another level as you have agendas and ultimately feel like an outsider wanting to be part of the group and think that by being a big mouth gives you a voice, sad but true, sad but true.
> 
> Actually I dont wait for an email(s) regarding forum posts as I have better things to do and dont hang around with fcukwits who do that, but I've found in the past that someone who insinutates something is generally the person that is doing it, ring any bells bobstuart


Glen,

It's is pointless trying to argue with this [email protected] because he's always right, never posts anything constructive here and is so close to getting banned (again), don't waste your breath mate. Fcuk knows why he ever comes on here really... oh, yeah, I know, it's because this is THE Skyline forum. :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What is timeattack? circuit racing?

right... the link the link...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Well folks here are the 10 cars for this years TOTB 6.
> 
> 
> 1. Hugh Keir = R34 GTR 900+ BHP.
> ...


Any chance you can clean up the last few pages of shite and return it to the thread it's supposed to be?
Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The houses of Skyline parliament are in session. 

Politics. Politics.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Sumo Suits, beer and a ring of chalk is needed.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

matt j said:


> Any chance you can clean up the last few pages of shite and return it to the thread it's supposed to be?
> Cheers,
> Matt.


now thats the most sense this thread has seen in a long time


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sad fact is theres a list of people who only come on here to bitch and moan about TOTB, other forums, Cowie etc.

Team Skyline is born of politics and therefore will never be free of them.

mook


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> sad fact is theres a list of people who only come on here to bitch and moan about TOTB, other forums, Cowie etc.
> 
> Team Skyline is born of politics and therefore will never be free of them.
> 
> mook


Hi Mook
Sorry mate but I have to disagree.
I was on the list of Team Skyline (sadly not being able to be there due to other obliigations, I had to withdraw my entry) and I can assure you that team selection had nothing to do with politics. Everybody was invited without any restriction whatsoever other than a timeslip and technical specification of the car. That's a fact.
Can we please stop this utterly uninspiring soap opera and get on with the topic? Thanks.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

skyrocker said:


> Hi Mook
> Sorry mate but I have to disagree.
> I was on the list of Team Skyline (sadly not being able to be there due to other obliigations, I had to withdraw my entry) and I can assure you that team selection had nothing to do with politics. Everybody was invited without any restriction whatsoever other than a timeslip and technical specification of the car. That's a fact.
> Can we please stop this utterly uninspiring soap opera and get on with the topic? Thanks.



Well said henk,

Do you think That Mick will run nine?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Well said henk,
> 
> Do you think That Mick will run nine?


If the weather holds out than yes mate deffo.

I think everyone will be in for a bit of a surprise It will be so so good to do that Perfect 9.:chuckle: :chuckle: 



Mick


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> Well said henk,
> 
> Do you think That Mick will run nine?



:chuckle: no doubt if right track conditions.

Edit: In fact he will run a low 9, no drama. The Lemon will be a BIG surprise!


----------



## Pimpernel (Dec 5, 2003)

skyrocker said:


> Hi Mook
> Sorry mate but I have to disagree.
> I was on the list of Team Skyline (sadly not being able to be there due to other obliigations, I had to withdraw my entry) and I can assure you that team selection had nothing to do with politics. Everybody was invited without any restriction whatsoever other than a timeslip and technical specification of the car. That's a fact.
> Can we please stop this utterly uninspiring soap opera and get on with the topic? Thanks.


Henk, every year EVERYBODY was invited, this year is no different. As far as I'm aware provided you volunteered, had a Skyline and didn't expect to get paid by the Register to run, you were a contender. The problem was frequently there were only 10 volunteers, so like this year, competition for places was not that hot. On this basis, any exclusion was in the mind of the individual unless someone has some hard facts they wish to make public?

The politics is reference to personaility differences, all the facts of which you may not be in possession of, but that is not your fault. The bottom line is that many if not all should really know better and recognise we share a common core even if there are differences on the periphary and sometimes it is about compromise (back to politics). 

We ALL want to see TEAM SKYLINE at the top, regretably the best may not be the top, but not for lack of trying, and I'm sure EVERYONE here wishes the best for what is our Team.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Listen people i am sick and tyred off all this shite.
Can we not get back to the first post please TOTB TEAM SKYLINE.
Or do you not want the team to do well????
If you don't then just speak up and the team knows were it stands.

Just gets boring all the shite all the time.

Mick


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Same every year Mick. It really is boring me as well.
It seems TOTB really brings some tits out from the closet to post.
With 'long in the tooth' cars the skyline teams job gets harder every year.
Good luck and really hope you bring back the silverware.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

so would everyone say MLR is the team to beat? i'd think 22B looks a bit stronger on paper.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Both are very good teams.
And so are we.

Mick


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

who are the resident pro drivers here?
i know Nicolas K and one other. someone should recruit them or leave their cars open for volunteer.
that would for sure raise TS's chances.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice if all the rest of the posts between now and TOTB were positive and supportive of the Skyline Team. 

I have never done anything like this before and for any of you out there that have the first clue of the financial commitment it takes to prepare a car for something like this will know what I have had to do.

I would like to go to York feeling like I have a chance to enhance the Skyline name but slowly slowly people keep chipping away.

Do me a big favour and keep your negative thoughts to yourself for the next few days. I don't know how the rest of the team feels but I need support not undermining!

Thank you for understanding.

Jeff

.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

totally agree ludders, FFS people are risking alot of money running their cars for this team. If one was to break its the owners problem and he has done this to win a trophy for our team!!!!!!! 

Both the 22b and MLR are good but i think we have the best team we have had for the last few years, and hopefully reliability wont let us down as this seems to happen every year and cost us!

Anyway cant wait til sunday and fungers and toes crossed for the weather and for Mick, hope he gets a 9 second run and gets to hold the trophy


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Good on you Jeff, get them told :chuckle:
Like you and most on here I dont give a rats a$$ about all the politics and bickering. Its all bull IMHO.
I appreciate the effort and financial commitment of all the TOTB runners and you have my utmost respect.
Best of luck to all the Team Skyline entrants

TT


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Good on you Jeff. Self belief is an essential part. And yes, I'm more than familiar with the cost from the last two years participation, it is a vast hole to sink money into before and after. ANYONE who participates warrants support and applause. 

It is also true to say that to win you still have to do the business and certainly TEAM SKYLINE possess all the necessary to do exactly that, its up to the others to perform themselves and stop you. TOTB does involve a level of attrition and we all know if pushed hard enough there are fragile entities in the other camps.

Whilst we may conduct the annual self flagration ritual, the other teams KNOW that the SKYLINE TEAM is no pushover and definitely the one they would have to beat to win. If you asked any of the others who they really think is their main competitor I'm POSITIVE they would all say TEAM SKYLINE.

Make them fight all the way if they want to wrest the TEAM trophy, we've never willingly given up before and we will not this time either. 

DaveG


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Good luck all & fingers crossed on the weather front.

Be great to see you achieve what you are after Mick with the lemon :smokin:


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

looking forward to seeing micks go this year...

lemon vs leman lol....:squintdan


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

DanLeMan said:


> looking forward to seeing micks go this year...
> 
> lemon vs leman lol....:squintdan




I have one of them going this year too.


32 GTR Vs 32 GTR

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GeorgeGTR said:


> I have one of them going this year too.
> 
> 
> 32 GTR Vs 32 GTR
> ...


I have two.

r33 v r32 :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

m6beg said:


> I have two.
> 
> r33 v r32 :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Mick



Right thats it, more weight reduction :chuckle: 

Team Skyline are not only content with racing the other teams, they want to race each other too :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok guys we have run into a bit of a problem toady. During prep for TOTB and Knockhill we were mapping the car for the 2 turbos and while running the GT42r we melted a piston. We do have a backup engine that we are going to use for TOTB so we should be still good to go on Sunday. But we will have to pull out of Knockhill as we wont have the time to travel up and down with the extra work involved. All going well we will be back running by this time tomorrow night. 

The joys of running a car at over 3 times its output are sometime a bit of a pain.

Robbie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good luck Robbie mate.

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ok guys we have run into a bit of a problem toady. During prep for TOTB and Knockhill we were mapping the car for the 2 turbos and while running the GT42r we melted a piston. We do have a backup engine that we are going to use for TOTB so we should be still good to go on Sunday. But we will have to pull out of Knockhill as we wont have the time to travel up and down with the extra work involved. All going well we will be back running by this time tomorrow night.
> 
> The joys of running a car at over 3 times its output are sometime a bit of a pain.
> 
> Robbie


Bloody ell, Looks like you are going to be busy, hope you get it sorted in time Robbie.

Smokey 1


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Abbey are legends they have piston on the way and i have a new block being prepped now we are OK. The lads are fitting the soft suspension as the car wont be going to knockhill.

Robbie


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice to see fellow tuners helping each other for the skyline cause!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Weather forecast for Sunday*

The weather is looking a lot better than it was earlier. Sunday at Elvington now looks like a decent day!


----------



## Ted Maul (Jun 3, 2005)

good news with the weather. 

im in leeds and the weather has been schizophrenic all week so i do hope it clears up at weekend in york


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

i saw that earlier Jeff but its different on every different website!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> i saw that earlier Jeff but its different on every different website!


Even the UK Met Office says it should be dry! I hope so!!

.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Roger on the weather, most sites showing that Saturday and Sunday for the most part to be pretty fine.....


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

good luck lads and not everyone is against you.
i think most people know that i moderate another skyline forum and we are all behind team skyline and i hope its dry so we can kick mlr in the balls.
jeff you will be fine mate.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ok guys we have run into a bit of a problem toady. During prep for TOTB and Knockhill we were mapping the car for the 2 turbos and while running the GT42r we melted a piston. We do have a backup engine that we are going to use for TOTB so we should be still good to go on Sunday. But we will have to pull out of Knockhill as we wont have the time to travel up and down with the extra work involved. All going well we will be back running by this time tomorrow night.
> 
> The joys of running a car at over 3 times its output are sometime a bit of a pain.
> 
> Robbie


Dedication Robbie - good luck with it


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

pitbull said:


> good luck lads and not everyone is against you.
> i think most people know that i moderate another skyline forum and we are all behind team skyline and i hope its dry so we can kick mlr in the balls.
> jeff you will be fine mate.


regardless of what happens on the day it would be nice to hope/think the team do have support all round.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good luck to everyone on the day.
Lemon is rocking and rolling.

Mick


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

go on the lads

let's have it!!


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

Good luck Team Skyline!!!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

TEAM SKYLINE

Good luck. Make it happen!
Be safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Harry said:


> Dedication Robbie - good luck with it


And we are still at it. Just dialing in the cams now. The new engine is built and will be fitted before morning so we can check it on the dyno and off to the boat at 6 sat evening.


Robbie


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> And we are still at it. Just dialing in the cams now. The new engine is built and will be fitted before morning so we can check it on the dyno and off to the boat at 6 sat evening.
> 
> 
> Robbie



Brilliant new Robbie, :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: lets hope the boat's running on time


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And we are still at it. Just dialing in the cams now. The new engine is built and will be fitted before morning so we can check it on the dyno and off to the boat at 6 sat evening.
> 
> 
> Robbie


*
Today, 03:07 AM*    

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Seriously, good luck to all involved. I hope you do the marque, and yourselves proud!

mook


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Go get em boys :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Right, I am now going to this event. Bringing missus and the nipper. Wont know a soul at this event so hope I can pop over to Team Skyline and say hello....

possibly get a photo of the little one at the helm of the lemon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> Brilliant new Robbie, :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: lets hope the boat's running on time


In and running now. Doing the race fuel map.

Robbie


----------

